# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Turbelarios o planarias.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo un video de un turbelario o gusano plano, una de sus característica es que tiene la boca en la parte ventral y los ojos en la parte en la dorsal.

Normalmente se encuentra en los fondos o bentos buscando desechos.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-mar-2017),HUESITO (11-mar-2017),Jonasino (11-mar-2017),Los terrines (10-mar-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos dias, realizo un recorte de una foto de la planaria donde se puede ver mejor los detalles.



Las planarias tienen realizados bastantes estudios sobre la regeneración de su cuerpo.

Fuente: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regene...n_del_blastema

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-mar-2017),HUESITO (13-mar-2017),Los terrines (13-mar-2017)

----------

